# My New Kitten Amber



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Got her early this morning from the SPCA

































Amber under the blanket


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

What a cute little kitty!

Makes me all the more anxious to get mine! lol


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

PolkaDotty said:


> What a cute little kitty!
> 
> Makes me all the more anxious to get mine! lol


Thanks when is your kitten arriving?


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh wow, what a stunning kitty, so pleased for you.
shes an absolute beauty, and i love the name.
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks michelle


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Amber is just gorgeous


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

She's a super-duper cutie!!


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Merenwenrago said:


> Thanks when is your kitten arriving?


A week Saturday.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I love her dinky little tail she's purrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_wub:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lots of mischief in those eyes! She is lovely.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

a very exotic looking lady


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------

